# 1965 GTO Dual Master Cylinder



## ManuelB (Oct 18, 2016)

I want to Convert my Single Master Cylinder to a Dual Zylinder and also change the Booster. But, i wanna stay with Drums Front and Rear.

What Products do you Guys recommend?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Several companies make what you are looking for CPP, Right Stuff, etc. You'll be able to fit a dual diaphragm 8" booster.


----------

